# DIY: Back Seat Removal MKV GTI/Rabbit with component weights



## teejers (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok, I have come across a few back seat delete DIYs and there has been speculation on the weight reduction numbers of doing the removal. I weighed myself and then weighed myself holding each part to get an actual weight reduction number. It was done on a bathroom scale, so it may not be super exact, but it is closer that the guessing games I have run across.

Tools: 

#30 torx wrench/driver
10mm triple square wrench/driver
Flat head screw driver (just to pry off one part but I did not use it)

Weight of parts in US pounds:

Bench Seat: 12.2
Small side of seat back, no headrest: 13.2
Large side of seat back, one headrest : 36.2
Two headrests: 2.4
Spare Tire: 39.6
Tools: 8.0
Styrofoam tool holder: 3.8
Spare tire cover: 5.2
Floor mats (carpet): 3.4
Floor mats (rubber): 9.4
Gorilla mat truck cover: 5.2
Trunk Deck Lid: 4.2

Total Seat only removal including decklid: 64.0
Total seat, tire, spare cover and tool removal including decklid: 125.8 [including gorilla mat cover: 131.0]
Total seat, tire, spare cover and tool removal including decklid and carpet floormats: 129.2 [including gorilla mat cover and rubber floormats: 140.4]



Ok, the removal part (this is just a guide, I take no responsibility for damaged parts)



1) Remove the four clips at the back of the bench seat. To remove them, push in and then rotate them up and out.





2) Pry up on the front of the bench seat on the left and right side until it pops up. At the very right and left side of the bench seat, half way between the front and back of the seat, push down and back until the seat releases. 

3) Pull the back of the bench out starting at one end and working to the first seat belt. Once you get there, push the seat belt out and then work to the next belt and then push it through. Remove the bench. 12.2 lbs 



4) Remove the outer two headrests (2.4 lbs total) [I could not get the middle one out] Fold both halves of the seat backs down. Remove the gorilla gear cover if you have one (5.2 lbs) and spare tire cover (5.2 lbs). Remove the spare tire (39.6 lbs), the tools (8.0 lbs), and then remove the styrofoam 'tool holder' (3.8 lbs).



5) The black plastic cap at the base of the seat split needs to be removed. I wiggled it free but you may decide to use a a flat head to pry it off.



6) A #30 torx needs to be used to remove the screw and then remove the black metal clasp. I kept the clasp and screw near by and replaced it once everything was out because I misplace things and thought I should leave it in the car. Do as you will on that though. 



7) Lift the 40 (smaller) side out of the the center point and then pull the entire seat back towards the center until it slips off of the pin (13.2 lbs). 

8) Use the 10mm triple square to remove the seat belt bolt. I also replaced the bolt once the seat belt was removed because I loose things. Remove the 60 (larger) side in the same fashion as the smaller side (36.2 lbs, which includes one headrest).

9) Voila, you are done. Kinda. Remove floor mats for auto-x.


----------



## hobbek49 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Thanks*

Have browsed the internet for how to take out the back seat and finally found this.

Thanks.


----------



## teejers (Mar 6, 2009)

My pleasure!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wellsclay (Sep 23, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

